# Overclocking Gskill Ripjaws 4gb 1600mhz



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 7, 2011)

So though I would try and lower the timings slightly on my Ripjaw 4Gb set default 1600 7.8.7.24, not too shabby to begin with 

Starting off in little steps thought I would try 7.7.7.22 1600, booted straight up no issues, ok so a minor reduction in timings, but still nice 

Then I thought sod it, I think I will try and raise the speed, loosened timings upto 9.9.9.27 and went straight for 2000mhz, upped the voltage to 1.64v and again booted straight into windows, ran maxxmem benchmark and am getting:

Memory Copy: 18'798 MByte/sec
Memory Read: 19'723 MByte/sec
Memory Write: 17'540 MByte/sec

Memory Latency: 45.8 ns 

 yay not too bad, think I might risk it and try and lower the timings slightly, any suggestions for me before I do? please note my i5 760 is running 200bclk (4ghz) 1.24vcore, with all other voltages left at auto except for memory


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the exact RAM kit as you, so I'll be interested to see the results. I looked on Newegg and saw a kit using the same sticks, only at 2000MHz @ 9-10-9-28. I may do some tweaking as well.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I am thinking I may swing for 8.9.8.25 or there abouts, if timings are linear with speed then it may work from their stock 1600mhz 7.8.7.22 timings


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 7, 2011)

Do I need to lower the tRFC or is that not an issue?


----------



## boogah (Jan 7, 2011)

did you get the matted black PCB or the green one?

Apparently they have the same part numbers.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 7, 2011)

boogah said:


> did you get the matted black PCB or the green one?
> 
> Apparently they have the same part numbers.



I think its the green pcb, see pic, they look just like this, managed to lower the tRFC to 88 and it has slightly improved my latency (44.8 ns) and improved memory read a good bit (19'858 MByte/sec) 

Awesome sticks


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't do shit with mine in my AMD rig


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Can't do shit with mine in my AMD rig



Could be your board, cpu oc seems good though you should be able to get to 1800 with relaxed timings if I can pull off 2000 8.9.8.25, did you get them from Ebuyer?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Could be your board, cpu oc seems good though you should be able to get to 1800 with relaxed timings if I can pull off 2000 8.9.8.25, did you get them from Ebuyer?



Yeh they are from Ebuyer...my bad, I'm pretty new to overclocking AMD rigs. Since I posted earlier I have been running them at 1800 8,9,8,24 1T and so far they are fine Will do a proper memtest tomorrow.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yeh they are from Ebuyer...my bad, I'm pretty new to overclocking AMD rigs. Since I posted earlier I have been running them at 1800 8,9,8,24 1T and so far they are fine Will do a proper memtest tomorrow.



Remember, you are not bound by the 1.65v law on the PhII cpu's like Intel's core series. Also, I have learned that ~1600 cl7(and tighter) works best on PhII.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Remember, you are not bound by the 1.65v law on the PhII cpu's like Intel's core series. Also, I have learned that ~1600 cl7(and tighter) works best on PhII.



This is true, on AMD rigs you can maybe go as high as 1.9v also tighter timings seem to favour AMD as opposed to higher clock speeds favouring Intel


----------

